# Air bubbles in pump line, any advice?????



## Shelb1uk (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi everyone...

Had my pump for 2 and a half weeks now...but finding air bubbles a big problem grrrrr!!!

It's mainly when I change my insulin set (I have a Accu Chek Combo) and I use sooo much insulin priming the bubbles out that I have to keep changing the set grrrrrr...also levels are climbing randomnly then I discover an air bubble!!!

Am I drawing up insulin wrong? Or doing something else wrong? Any suggestions are welcome, I am travelling to Kuwait next week with work and I'm a tad anxious!!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2010)

hi shell cant help you alot but i think if i remember correctly tracey w had issues with same thing or she was giving advice to someone with same thing, When trace comes online i think she will be able to help you out 

p.s hope its gets sorted xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2010)

Therte was a discussion a while back about this and someone suggested this video - hope it is of some use!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwbelFCNGz4


----------



## bev (Jan 3, 2010)

Our reservoir can hold up to 300 units - but we only use less than 100 per set change - so i fill to about 150 units - tap with a pen - and then squirt some back into the vial. Then i use the plunger to push through some insulin through the tubing before doing the prime via the pump. This does waste some insulin - but it saves time and virtually no bubbles.

Are you just using the pump to fill the tubing all the time as this takes ages and isnt very effective?Bev


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Northerner, am gonna check this vid when I get a mo later 

I am using easy fill carts and doing everything they have told me to, but still getting a lot of air bubbles :0( just dunno what else to do, Kuwait trip is loooooooming!!!! eeekkk!!!

I take out the insulin from the fridge 12hrs before drawing up, and draw it up slowly, and push bubbles out etc etc...


----------



## tracey w (Jan 5, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> Thanks Northerner, am gonna check this vid when I get a mo later
> 
> I am using easy fill carts and doing everything they have told me to, but still getting a lot of air bubbles :0( just dunno what else to do, Kuwait trip is loooooooming!!!! eeekkk!!!
> 
> I take out the insulin from the fridge 12hrs before drawing up, and draw it up slowly, and push bubbles out etc etc...



Hi, yes i do the degassing method, and no i dont find it time consuming or difficult. Its simple and it works! I watched the video and then took it from there, 

I was originally told to plunge air into vial and then draw up, presume you have to, but think about it, why put air in and then not expect to get bubbles, makes no sense.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 5, 2010)

Have just degassed hehe...just waiting for the bubbles to settle before I draw it up....been 15mins and bubbles haven't settled tho...pls pls pls make this work...only got 4 days till I go to Kuwait eeekkk!!! Tracey, how many times do u tend to degass for one bottle?? I did it about 10 times i think??


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 5, 2010)

also i can fill 3 carts from 1 bottle, do i have to degass between filling each cartridge or just for each new bottle?


----------



## amax (Jan 5, 2010)

*hiya*



Shelb1uk said:


> also i can fill 3 carts from 1 bottle, do i have to degass between filling each cartridge or just for each new bottle?



i found the site not sure how to work things out yet


----------



## bev (Jan 5, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> also i can fill 3 carts from 1 bottle, do i have to degass between filling each cartridge or just for each new bottle?



We were advised not to have pre-filled cartridges as the insulin can react with the rubber tubing at the end, so best to do it fresh each time.Bev


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 5, 2010)

hmmm thats interesting, my friend draws up 6 carts (no degassing) and leaves them in the fridge, and gets no bubble probs, I swear the whole bubble thing is down to chance and luck, have been told soooo many diff conflicting things...confused.com....

p.s my degassed cart did not bubble within in hour as usual, but did after about 4ish???


----------



## Admin (Jan 6, 2010)

Bubbles drive me nuts - but I just prime and prime (degassing?) when I change the set until they are gone - wastes a lot of insulin - but don't know what else to do!


----------



## tracey w (Jan 11, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> also i can fill 3 carts from 1 bottle, do i have to degass between filling each cartridge or just for each new bottle?



I do it about 16 times  dont know why this number, just what ive tried and it works.

Yes i degass each time before i draw up a cartridge.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 11, 2010)

We have now tried the degassing thing twice, as air bubbles were beginning to give *everyone* a nervous breakdown...

Doesn't seem to work so well for a brand new bottle? Logical. But in subsequent ones, we've found it reduces chance of bubbles...though still and always they LEAK AROUND THE PLUNGER. The slightest wiggle can get one in...Argh. 

So, limited success here. But I think we'll keep trying it. Does make sense.


----------

